# does my trailer have an "onboard" charger?



## William Miller (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post so i will apologize in advance. I have a 2010 Joey weekender 28ft and I am having trouble with keeping my battery charged. How do i find out if my trailer has a charging system? I've had trailers in the past that, when plugged into electricity it charges the battery/batteries. Does every trailer have them or is this something I have to purchase and install myself? If mine has one how do I know, where is it located? Thanks for any help at all.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum William.  I think all rvs now come with a converter to charge the battery when hooked to 120 volts. Have you measured the voltage at your battery while hooked to 120?  Have you checked the water level in your Battery?  The battery may be bad.  5 yr it should be about at its end..  Converter should be near where the 120 enters your RV.  Under the bed or behind a panel.   Do you own a volt meter?  If not get one.  A cheap one will do for minor troubleshooting.  Let us know what you find and follow up with more information and questions


----------

